

Ex-NASA OpenStackers launch Nebula cloud control freak appliance - andreif
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/02/nebula_one_openstack_controller_appliance/

======
druiid
I wrote up a long post wondering about the efficacy of deploying an openstack
solution that combines so many features into one box (the network (quantum?)
and controller)... and then I read further down into the article that the
price per unit is expected to be $100,000??

I question exactly who in this space is going to pay that kind of fee when you
can get a distributed solution from a company like Piston for a much lower
cost (also, you're distributing more in a case like this).

The ability to have everything in one plug-and-play device is quite tempting
but also runs kind of counter to the general OpenStack environment in many
ways.

~~~
keypusher
In the market I think they are aiming at, $100,000 is quite reasonable or even
cheap if it can deliver a plug and play private cloud that can scale out to 5
PB.

~~~
druiid
Thinking about it on the other hand I suppose that is indeed true. I'm with a
couple other posters on the other threat though and wondering how they plan to
have this truly HA.

------
josh2600
I have no idea why a software platform company is selling hardware.

What does this thing do? Orchestrate rightscale?

~~~
Swannie
"a software platform company"? Who's that then? Nebula's first (and as far as
I am aware, only) commercial offering is... a hardware appliance!

~~~
izak30
Yeah, that's correct, we're a computer systems company. We're making hardware,
and the software that goes on it.

------
abraininavat
This horribly written article treats the phrase "control freak" as if it's a
term the general public knows.

~~~
biot
I read it as "(cloud control) (freak appliance)".

